# Good to see ABN is back online...



## epackage (Oct 27, 2013)

Gonna take a little getting used to the layout and stuff but I love this site and couldn't do without it...


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 27, 2013)

This is VERY WEIRD ! ! ! ! !


----------



## sandchip (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes, it is good to have ABN back.  Looks good too.  Clean, easy to read, and sure it'll take some getting used to, but overall I like it, and I appreciate all the effort that went into making it possible.  I like the unread posts being in bold too.  Thanks, Eric!


----------



## peejrey (Oct 28, 2013)

YAY!!!! WE'RE BACK BABY!!


----------



## ratbastard (Oct 28, 2013)

i perfer the old version. if it ain't broke don't fix it


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 28, 2013)

Life is about change. Lets see what kind of Chit I can down load lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 28, 2013)

Its weird seeing whitepages though


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 28, 2013)

> Its weird seeing whitepages though


It's kinda just weird altogether. It went a lot smoother that Bill Gates introducing Windows 2000® though.[]I think it was 2000?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 28, 2013)

Oops, looked it up and I guess the TV spot I was thinking of was for 98.I'm getting older by the post.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 28, 2013)

[font="comic sans ms,sans-serif"]It was broke Rat thats why he fixed it[/font]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 28, 2013)

Test one 2 three test test


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 28, 2013)

[style="background-color: #ffff00;"]Test one two 3 four[/style]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 28, 2013)

I will tell you what it feels like to me.It just dawned on me as I was looking over  the new  up grades. It feels like a big white empty room. I was used to the tight jammed in room,(more personal) but like I said life is about change.  I feel like painting my walls lol I'll invite people over then [8D] <--- we do still have the same faces


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 28, 2013)

Me; I miss the restful blue pages. I guess I'll be welcoming new people to the new A-BN, rather than the White Pages. I'm looking forward to learning the new wrinkles... *Thanks for the update, Roger!*


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 28, 2013)

I like the big white room. It is a lot easier for us old guys to read the print[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 28, 2013)

lol I wont say that word just yet


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 28, 2013)

andy volkerts said:
			
		

> I like the big white room. It is a lot easier for us old guys to read the print[]


I have to admit, I had problems with the blue also. I will miss the "Welcome to the blue pages" though and all those old welcomes won't make sense anymore.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm gettin' used to this pretty quick.. last night I wanted to barf when I saw what became of this place, but now I suppose it's for the best.. at least it makes a good backlight for taking bottle pics..!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 28, 2013)

Every time I try to add a pic now on any forum it says. "You have reached the last page" has an X and thats it can't up load. I did up load now I cant. Whats up with that?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 28, 2013)

I just did the same thing and now it works. I guess the bugs need to be sprayed lol


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 28, 2013)

> I'm gettin' used to this pretty quick.. last night I wanted to barf when I saw what became of this place, but now I suppose it's for the best.. at least it makes a good backlight for taking bottle pics..!


Me too. It was tough not shooting first but I think it will come back nicely.I've still got some things to figure out though


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 28, 2013)

Just testing the new digs out.[] The picture limit size is still the same?


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 28, 2013)

test


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 28, 2013)

...OK I'm likin' the upgrade... [] Maybe some facebook converts will come back now..?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 28, 2013)

Steve won't.[] His old pics look almost tiny now.He does like viewing super large pics on his big screen TV though.Maybe it will still look good there.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 28, 2013)

But now you can click on the pic and make it big, and click again for full size.. an ingenious way of saving bandwidth if you ask me.. I'm happy now with the pics..!


----------



## RIBottleguy (Oct 28, 2013)

It's nice to see a revamped version!  I'll miss the blue pages though.  The only thing that got to me was that it can be difficult to just pick out a person's post from their signature, they look identical, and it would certainly help it they were different.  Were the posts in the old forum all in bold letters?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 28, 2013)

I have to try with a bigger pic. I think the old files didn't convert very well but....TESTThis should be in the 1920 x 1227.


----------



## glass man (Oct 28, 2013)

HEY..EVEN I AM CATCHING ON!!I like the way pics look more now..just as long as this place is here s cool with me and I REALLY THANK ROGER FOR IT Man he way we been at times I wouda thrown in the towel long ago!!!!!He is a GROOVY DUDE AND HE GOTTA DO WHAT HE GOTTA DO AND THAT IS COOL!Yep I am a poet!![:-] JAMIE


----------



## peejrey (Oct 28, 2013)

cyberdigger said:
			
		

> I'm gettin' used to this pretty quick.. last night I wanted to barf when I saw what became of this place, but now I suppose it's for the best.. at least it makes a good backlight for taking bottle pics..!


[][]Ahh shiznit..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 29, 2013)

I think i'm going to like the new site[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 29, 2013)

[h2 align=center]Thanks Rodger for putting this together in such a short amount of time.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


[/h2]


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Oct 30, 2013)

This is going to take some getting use to.[8D]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 30, 2013)

Here is my first post on the new format. I guess it looks nice. I agree with everyone that said it will take getting used to. The search feature worked great (BTW Thanks to Gunth for his post from 7 years ago that informed me that I have found a relatively common bottle). Sometimes when I click on the tiny pictures, I can't get the upsized version to go away. It's probably me, but I have to click off the site to clear the screen. Not that I don't like looking at puce eagles all evening...


----------



## LC (Oct 30, 2013)

Took me a bit to get the feel of things but now that I have , I have to say I like it better than the old site .


----------

